
L-R  Beauty is in the ear of the beholder - Tomte
http://users.bestweb.net/~siom/martian_mountain/!%20L-R%20the%20most%20important%20passages.htm
======
GolDDranks
This a quite haphazard explanation, but the method itself is beautiful. It
simply works.

I learned my Japanese in a very similar way, and I'm pretty dang good at it.

------
pintxo
Sounds like this could be perfectly executed with a tailored app. Anything
exists out there which gives you an audio book in L2 and the corresponding
test in L1+2?

------
1_player
Can we have a TL;DR from somebody who knows what this fella is talking about?
I've spent 15 minutes on the page trying to get the gist of it, but feels like
a sequential collection of scattered thoughts rendered on a webpage without
having been reorganised for somebody else to read.

I get that it's about a technique for fast learning a foreign language, but I
don't want to have to read it in its entirety to make my mind if it's a great
idea or just some crazy ramblings. Given the layout of the page, I suspect
it's more of the latter...

~~~
bfrydl
It's like the input hypothesis meets time cube. Basically the idea is to
listen to an audiobook in the language you are learning while simultaneously
reading the same book in your native language. There's some more details but
that's the important bit.

